# Magnesium...citrate...oxide



## mom4 (Feb 13, 2008)

What is the difference between plain magnesium, and mag. oxide, mag. citrate?? Does one work better than the other for C? I can't fine the mag citrate in any pharmacy in my area, but have heard that it is more effective. I would like capsules, not liquid. Suggestions??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

All the magnesium supplements are a magnesium salt (so a molecule of magnesium with something else) not plain magnesium metal.So there really isn't plain magnesium you can take in a pill. It will always be magnesium somethingoxide, citrate, gluconatehydroxide, (Milk of Magnesia, the hydroxide part does make it good for neutralizing acids which is why it can be used for heartburn)Are all going to be pretty similar, the magnesium part is what is going to work. There may be minor differences in how quickly they dissolve (some salts you can't use because they won't dissolve and they have to dissolve to be absorbed)I don' t know of any good head to head tests to see which might be slightly better at loosening stools. They all seem capable of it.K.


----------

